# Drill work principles



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I often get questions like the following.

*"Hi Evan,

I am currently doing the 4 phase drill with my dog. The first night, we started with behind the gunner. She struggled and we only made it through the 40 yard mark. The next night we came back and she flew right through it, going behind the gunner. We proceded each night until we completed all 4 phases. She did real well after the first night. 

My question is, according to my DVD, it says, I think, this can take 6 – 8 weeks to complete. If she is not yielding to the marks, and I have gone through all 4 phases, can I move on or should I keep doing this? Trying to make sure I am not glossing over anything, as it only took one week for her to be doing this drill well.

Thanks again in advance,

Bill"*

My reply generally goes something like, *"Bill,

This is a common question, and I'm glad you asked. What often happens is that trainers miss the point of drilling on a concept well beyond the point at which the dog succeeds at it. Getting through a concept or factor does not mean the dog has a lifetime habit. It only means he was able to get through the drill.

If he gets through phase A in two sessions, do it for at least a week. Make doing the right thing a habit, not just an event. Make sense?"*

I mention this because many of the problems I'm asked to help with stem from this same issue. Too little time spent habituating the dog's behavior because the trainer left the drill behind too soon. The dog could perform it, so it was assumed that all the benefit has been gotten from it. Not so.

I hope this may be of help.

EvanG


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Evan-I've often found that it takes a good two weeks to form a habit with the dogs and just because they seem to "get it" after a few days does not make that a default behavior. To change a behavior, IMO, takes two weeks,then another two weeks to make it a habit for the dog. It is about time for spring tune ups, Ryder will go through de-cheating for a solid two weeks(note Ryder will be 5 in May and does this each spring)-land and water--After the first two days he is almost perfect, does not even offer to cheat-great, that doesn't mean I'm going to quit drilling him on it. I add more factors, distance, cover, distractions and I move fields. Since I train mostly by myself our sessions are short. We need to discuss ms. Lucy and the deflaring/cheating on long entries-bring that thread back up on RTF and here. I am in the water right now-did channel work, school blinds this week. Heading back down to the wetland to begin the de-cheating tune ups.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good information Evan, and this goes beyond field work. As they say: 'It takes 30 days to make a habit'.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Good information Evan, and this goes beyond field work. As they say: 'It takes 30 days to make a habit'.


Well, the most significant real fact about this is that no one can really say how long, or how many repetitions of an act it takes to establish it as a habit for any given dog. Knowing that should drive more of us to be a bit extra thorough - more patient - more persistant about staying with our drills and procedures, instead of the more typical inclination toward moving on because our dogs can now go through the motions.

If you believe you've gotten a good understanding...a good skill level, stay with it another week.

EvanG


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are a ton of studies on memory and practice and repetition. Apparently, there is still improvement in skills after tens of thousands of (total) repetitions. 

The analogy I usually use with students is either about shoe or knot tying... You learn it, and can do it, but it takes you a while at first. After lots and lots of practice, you get to the point where you don't have to even think about it, you just do the task. And we want our X skill to be that fluent for our dogs. 

But it sure is a hard balance between developing fluency and knowing when it's appropriate or not to increase criteria.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> There are a ton of studies on memory and practice and repetition. Apparently, there is still improvement in skills after tens of thousands of (total) repetitions.
> 
> The analogy I usually use with students is either about shoe or knot tying... You learn it, and can do it, but it takes you a while at first. After lots and lots of practice, you get to the point where you don't have to even think about it, you just do the task. And we want our X skill to be that fluent for our dogs.
> 
> But it sure is a hard balance between developing fluency and knowing when it's appropriate or not to increase criteria.


Very nicely written, and well explained. And with each dog a different measure of repetition and re-exposure is required both to establish a patterned behavior, as well as to maintain it.

EvanG


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ryder is now going just fat on cheating lines in water-I'll take it-two sessions of de-cheating to remind him. Of course he had to try cheating once:doh: I swear he must think maybe this time I can get away with it<sigh>. Coming back in today on some school blinds he actually looked at the shore and said "Nope, going to stay in the water." I love it when you can tell what they are thinking. Another week of straight forward stuff, then a week with memory cheater marks, distractions, two down the shore(ugh) and long angle entries. I love tune up drills. --thank goodness spring is here and DST begins earlier in Illinois now.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

pals said:


> Ryder is now going just fat on cheating lines in water-I'll take it-two sessions of de-cheating to remind him. Of course he had to try cheating once:doh: I swear he must think maybe this time I can get away with it<sigh>.


I used to have a horse that would buck me off the first real good ride after the bad winter weather. After that, she was as sweet as could be. Thing is I rode her all winter weather permitting, but every Spring I'd wind up on my butt.:doh:


----------

